# is my my food list ok?



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok so i've been going through all the info I can get on what to feed a hedgehog (I don't have one yet) There is a **** of a lot to take in lol. These are the foods I've narrowed it down to...

Wellness healthy weight formula
Blue Buffalo spa select light formula
Royal Canin Feline Health Nutrition Adult Fit 32
Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck Formula
Solid Gold Katz-N-Flocken Cat Food

I was thinking of a combo of three...should I be looking for three foods with different ingriedients or is it fine if they are all chicken based? The first three on the list where the ones I was leaning towards (mostly because i know i can find them) but they seem kinda simmilar ingredient wise.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

wellness is a very good food, but is sometimes to rich for little hedgie stomachs. If you are going to use it, only use a small % of it in the mix (maybe 30% wellness).


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I would probably use the Natural Balance over the Royal Canin for 2 reasons...

1. the cost and 2. I like the ingirdients of the NB much better.

Also, I dont know if you have read this or not so I am going to throw it out there. Be sure to only add one new food to the mix very gradually and over about a 2 week period. This way if there is an adverse reaction to the food you will know which one. That being said, Wellness would probably be the last food i would add to the mix due to the aforementioned richness of the food. I would probably start with the NB since it is a Limited Ingredient Diet, Then the Blue Spa, then lastly the Wellness.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

My current mix is, and in order of my girls preference, : Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck. Wellness Indoor Health, Blue Spa Select Healthy Weight, Castor and Pollux Ultramix Indoor, Solid Gold Katz-N-Flocken, Spikes Delight Premium Hedgehog Food, And Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Senior formula. They do eat some of all of it but not always at the same time. Sometimes the Chix soup is the only thing left in the bowl. And they don't eat much of the Spike's or Solid Gold compared to the others. I also add Grape-Nuts and they don't eat much of that. Their feces seems to be not too hard or soft so the Grape-Nuts are doing the intended job. I mix equal parts of each food except for the Grape-nuts. I do mix the Grape-Nuts in the food container so it will absorb the scent and taste of the cat foods.


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Great! thanks for the input guys  I had to google grape-nuts though cause i didn't know what it was lol. I'll check but I don't know if they sell it here, what is the purpose of it...extra fiber..?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep, extra fiber. Cats don't need a lot of fiber, so there isn't much in cat food. Hedgehogs need a bit more, though.


----------



## Toe (Jan 2, 2009)

Reaper said:


> My current mix is, and in order of my girls preference, : Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck. Wellness Indoor Health, Blue Spa Select Healthy Weight, Castor and Pollux Ultramix Indoor, Solid Gold Katz-N-Flocken, Spikes Delight Premium Hedgehog Food, And Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Senior formula.


Weird, they love the Wellness but not the Chicken Soup? If you take a look at the ingredients, they're practically identical! Could it be one of the vitamins they put in that spoils the taste, or maybe even just the kibble size/shape?


----------

